# What do you call your malt?



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

I like to call him Mr. Sillypants, Mr. Pinkears, Herky Jerky or Herky Jerkacles. :brownbag: 

However his most common nickname seems to be the simple Silly.

What do you call your babies?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy: cutie pie, Shnoop (called by my big bro), Abbu (called by my younger sister) ... 

Crystal: sweetie pie, little girl

there are even more, but we call them with these nick names more often

kat


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have HEAPS of them ...... so I'll spare you all the pain & just mention a few ....

Harley:
Baby Boy, Handsome Man, Harley Parker, Sooky La-La, Bestest Boy, Pumpkin Pie .... and many more ...

Dakota:
Baby Girl, Brat Girl, Missy Moo, Fancy Pants, Nut Bag, the Crazy One, Little Miss Trouble, Sweet Thing, .... and then some!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I call Nikki:

Sweetie Pie
Sweet Girl
Nik-Nak
Furbutt

My hubby calls her "Hoover" when she sniffs the kitchen floor after dinner.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I call Nikki:
> 
> Sweetie Pie
> Sweet Girl
> ...




LOL!! Love NIK NAK. HOW CUTE!! :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is:
Puppy Wuppy
Monkey
Missyphine
Josie-posie puddin' in pie
Munchkin
Kiddo
Yackmaster (when she throws up)
Josephina (said with a "h" sound for the J)
Fuzzy Bunny
Josie Bean
Beanie Weenie

Josie says: The other day, she even called me "Weenie" in front of my friends, how embarrassing! :blush:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oldest to youngest:

Snoopy - Snoop Dog, Poopy, Snoop, The big dog, Boobie, Papi

Mia - Princess Mia, Mia Pia, Mimi, Mami, Mama Mia, Baby Girl oh and Samantha Jr. (my daughter's name) they have identical personalities!

Cody - Codster, Coder, Cody Odie, Crazy boy, Papo, Papi

Peanut - Peanut Head, P, Peanut butter cup, Mr. P, Mr. Pee'er, Papi 

All of the together are called "My Peoples" Thats all I can think of but I know there is more!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Boo Boo
Parker Boo
My Boo
Baby
Munchkin
Pumpkin
Honey or Honey Bunny
Marshmallow
Sweetie

I'm sure there are more. Also, in the mornings I greet him with, "Good morning, Sunshine!"


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Here are a few I have for Maci 

Momma's Girl

Sweet baby girl

My lil sugar booger haha

Ragamuffin (when she needs a bath LOL)


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Max: Monster Max, Brat, Momma's Boy

Lilly: Sweet Thang, Rotten, Easter Lilly, Lilly Lu, Lilly Lu Pad, Lilly Pad, Momma's Girl


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The endless nicknames! I think I get new names everyday lol

Benny: Boo boo, Bubba, Benny Bob, Buh Buh Benny

Emma: Emma lu, Miss Ems, Flutterfly

Both of them together...are peas or pods.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

This could get embarrassing, but here goes!  

Susie: Sweetie Pie, Susie Girl, Munchkin, Honey Bunny, Sweet Pea, Precious... just to name a few!

Sadie: Little One, Sadie Boo, Silly Girl, Baby, Sweet Girl, Sweetie... and quite a few more!

The poor things are probably confused and wonder what their name is!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku's nicknames . . . .

Haiku Bear
Haiku-kee
Master Pooper


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

My fluffs usually only get called by their names when they are doing something they aren't supposed to be doing so I don't even think they know that those are their names, they simpley mean NO!! :biggrin: 
Ellie who's middle name is Mae: missy mae, baby mae, monster mae, puffball, perrita bonita, and after she has played to hard and she wants to be cuddled she's momma's sweet girl.
Angelo: shyguy, scruffy, perrito, sir ang., cuddle bug and sweet boy.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Murphy and Molly, have many also.
when we are talking to them together it is ...
M&M's, kids, puppets, muppets,babies,pups, puppy's, munchkins,dust mops, lovers, kiss monsters.....

Murphy;
baby boy, momma's boy, punkin, funny man,silly boy,jealous man, Mr, good boy.....................

Molly;
baby girl, momma's girl,lover girl, sweet pea,Miss licky, silly girl, and little miss lick lick..


what a fun topic.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Monkey[/B]


LOL...I see we share a nickname here  

Snowy is sometimes called by that


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

right now i am traveling and missing my furballz bunches....as for nicknames, here goes

athena is called: "theena-ballerina-honey bunny-eaton" and stinkpot 

hercules is called: punkin pie, poo-butt, herk magerk and herkmeister

i am always making up silly nicknames, they always seems to know when i am calling them!


mary ann herk and theena


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We call London:

London Bridgette (That's her real name, after London Bridge, lol)
Little Little Londy-Hoo
Frosty Paws
Polar Bear
Pea Pod
Linxy Cat (After Jinxy Cat from Meet the Parents/Fockers)
Honey Girl

And my favorite, when my husband gets home, I call her "Your Dog". lol


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

puppy-man
poopie-pie
Mox


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACIPOO


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa Pissa (she got this nickname during potty training!  )


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ace: Ace in the Hole
Madison: Madi, Mads, Madduh, Mad Money


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

pup pup
and
brat girl


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ajax is obviously most frequently just called, Jax.

He also gets:

Jaxle Bear (very common)
Monster
Mr Jax
Little Man
Handsome
and every now and then "Musty Butt"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I call Kallie:
Kaddy
Kelly
Kaddy Belle

Catcher is called:
Mister
Meeester
Meeesther 
Little Man
Catchy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chloe: Closey
Closer
Cosey Co Sare
Closey Bear
Chlo Chlo
Big Mouth ( when she won't stop barking)
Princess Chloe
Little Love ( husband calls her that)

Riley: Riser
Rye Rye
Hanome Man
Risey
Baby Boy
Little Spinny Boy ( husband calls him that)

Noelle: Nosee
No No La Row
Nosee Bear
No No
Baby Girl
Nipper Noo (husband calls her that and little trot trot)
Little Trot Trot 

i know i have more just can't think of them


----------



## finnschick (Apr 22, 2008)

Baxter (the sheltie) gets called Big Wooly, Fat Dog, Pit-licker, & Bax-tooor.

Miley (the italian greyhound) gets called Tiny Dog, Stinky, & Magpie (she steals things).

Orville hasn't been with us long, but already picked up a few nicknames. He is referred to mainly as Sweet Orville, Angel Dog or ETD (Even Tinier Dog).


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Twinkie Dink is Dink ,Schmuzzle , Gorgeous , Twinker Bell , Twinkie Dinkus, Fluff Butt and Hubby calls her **** Licker for obvious reasons. We probably have other names that I can't think of right now. I'm at work. Jill


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I don't know if I can even remember all the names that we call Sassy. Here are the most popluar:

Punkin doodle
Sassy-frassy
Pretty girl
Shas-she
Doodle bug
Mommy's baby girl

And on bath day: Lil Miss Shagnasty 

It is funny, because no matter what we call her she never seems to mind. :wub: 



*Dat is wite mommy, call me wot you want to....dis call me for dinners. ~Sassy....frassy....punkin doodle....Lil Miss Shagnasty*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is
Cosettah
my baby
oh cosy miahhhhhh 
bebe
cosy wosy
punky doodles
poo face ( when appropriate...not often anymore thank goodness)


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well and this will be LONG ...
Charlotte - Puppachar , puppy , Queen Bee , Twiglet , Tiny Tyrant and Veruca Honey
Henry James - H.J , Pudding , Smooshy and Wombat
Teddy - T.B , Teddy Bear , Tigger , Baby Boy and Boofer Chub
Arabella - Crazy Pants , Devil Child , The Fat Infant and Kissy Monster
Jasper - Flea , Snugglebuns . Smoocher and Tiny Terror
Clementine - Baby Girl , Roly Poly and Kissy Face
Sarah


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha Arabella gets called, Bella (most of the time), Bella Boo (by me), Bella Bella Umbrella (by my cousin),
and my mom calls her...mut...lol. And sometimes Mini Maddie haha.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'll just go with the most used:

massimo:
mass, mass-man, sir licks-alot, mass-e-moe, chubby bunny.

minionette:
mini, mini-monster, brat, crash and spaz.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has many, Muffy had even more


girl friend
flying J squirel
Tildy
Waltzing Matilda
Matilda Josephine 
Beans
silly ol' girlfend
God's gift to mom
Matildeeeeee
momma's baby girl


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Ma-tay-tay
Tay-tay
Baby boy
My Tay-o
and by my students
Mateo, the little white reading dog! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Ma-tay-tay
> Tay-tay
> Baby boy
> My Tay-o
> ...


LOL and I call him Shrimp! :smtease:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna gets called - Loony, Stinker, Stinker pie, Noony and Baby

I probably have more but I can't think of them at the momment - I speak to her alot but don't generally pay attention to what I am saying  

The bf called her licky - because she never stops licking ever.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Fun thread!

I call Kayla:

Honey Bunny
Sweetie
Baby
Baby Girl
Poof Ball
Kay Kay


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

For some reason we call Wolfie

"Mr. V"

It started when we were using our Zsa Zsa Gabor voice and calling him "Vuffy".


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

haha, I just had a conversation with MY mother who thinks me calling Mali too many names will confuse her.

We normally scream "MALI!!" when she's caught doing something bad

When we just want to get her attention or we want some kisses "Mali-Boo", like Malibu...lol

And depending on the moments, normally when I play with her "Boo Boo, Baby, Baby Girl, Stinky, Silly, Sweetie, Fluff Butt"

And last but not least, Punk... :biggrin:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

A few of Tucker's nicknames...

Tucker Wucker
Mr. T
Tuckster
Fluffbutt


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I call Kruze several nicknames too
little boy
little guy
itty bitty
mop top
rotten rotten!
stinker pot
and BAd BOY


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh dear, Mill and Murph get heaps, here are just a few.

Milly: Mills, Mill Moo, LuLu, Louie lou-ay, Miwwy, Milsy, Fat Butt, Gumpy, Bubba.

Murphy: Murph, Murphs, Murpy, Smurf, Mr Man, Mr Naughty, Doodle Bug, Stinky, Cheeky.

Those are the most common.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well let me see...
I do call her by her full name on occasion which is Zippy Do Da; however, initially when we got her through about 10 mos of age, Demon Spawn was popular lol.
Other names: Miss Do Dah
Nosey rosey
Zip Zip
Mommy's little sweetheart
Mommy's little angel
bad dog bad bad badddddd dogs
I think she thinks her name is actually "Zippy NO NO"

Now the daddy person has other names that I won't mention here....


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's a few names I sometimes like to call Bianca

Biankee
Pumpkin
Poopy
Poopy Head
Stinky Poo
Diva
Bella
Baby girl


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Sweetheart, love puppy, chloe-bell, chloe-bug, and for some reason-- Ickle puppykins. Yeah, I'm a Harry Potter fan. Sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I get home from work in the afternoons, I call them "Boots and Toots" -- have no idea why.

When I talk about them to co-workers, they're collectively called "The Boos".

At home Lacie is:

Lacie Boo
Lacie Luv
Booty Tooty
The Princess
Momma's Girl
My Favorite

At home Tilly is:

Silly Tilly
Tilly the Twit
Tilly Boo
Tillina
The Energizer Bunny
My Favorite

There are some other not so nice names that I occasionally use too -- but I won't share them here.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Shiva is: little bunny, honey bunny, bunny rabbit, sweet girl, baby girl, shiva diva, shiva doodle, little princess, naughty bunny, naughty girl...
Stewie is: honey bear, bear, sweet boy, stewbie-doo, stewbert, stewmonster, little prince, little lover boy (my husband hates when I call him this!!!!)


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

BooBoo or Cliffy, not too original, but its what comes to mind when he is being so darn cute.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

i call coco:

"coconut"
"my little coconut"
"crazy coconut"
"u little freakin' coconut"

basically variations with the word coconut. how original, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Here goes - Spanky gets..
Muttlet Cutlet
Tiny Terror of Tiny Town
Spankus (or Spankus Maximus Pupimus)
Little Man/LM
Poochie Pie
Brat
FuzzButt
Four Paws


but most often "Dog!! Give me back my shoe!!"


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cupcake's names are:


Cup
THE CUP
Cuppy
little bear
baby bear
little worm
baby butt
mamas 

many more


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

We sing the scooby doo song to Nemo and we call him fee-fee foofa fee -fee also :biggrin: :brownbag:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

oh brother there are a lot.......somehow we went from mr.biggles to:
Bee
beebo
ma's boy
bigs
kenny loggins (long story)
biggabear
beebear
little bear
... i could go on for awhile hahaha  :smrofl:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Poor Bentley has a new name everyday, but the most common are:

Bentley Boo-Boo, Bentley Boo-Bear, Boogalicious, Boogie, Boog, Boog-Man, Patootie Bug, mommies little man, etc.

And when is in trouble he hears his full name: Mr. Bentley James Benoit! He knows that is not good!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bentley: I call him "lovedog", My sister-in-law calls him "smutters"
Brie: I call her Briezee oid, and my brother calls her "brie-cheese. LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Chicknde (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay here is what we call Jaci:

jaci chan

poo poo head

my little burpee seed - when she burps after she eats

fur butt

little bubby

pretty girl

fru fru magoo - husbands nick name

The scary thing is that she comes to most of these names.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Fiancé with mouth full: "Thwit, Nuno." Then I look at him like  :rofl: 

My mom kept unintentionally calling him "Ono" all the time like Yoko Ono and then I was thinking "Oh No,..." :huh: :blink: 

To me, he's simply Uno or my ocassional nickname of boo boo bear. :wub2:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I call Sophie "Sophie pie" and "my little baby".

I call Joshua "Joshy". 

My "messed up" friends call Sophie "red face" because of her tear stains, LOL. :HistericalSmiley: They're only joking so I don't take it offensively.


----------

